# blood in faeces



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

one of my cats who is 3 years old is passing quite a bit of blood in his poo which is fairly soft. can anyone give me any ideas what this could be


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

It's not always something to worry about, unless it is happening regularly, if it is, phone your vet and speak to them, see if they want you to take a sample in.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

When was the last time your cat was wormed?

i would speak to your vet for advice..


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I have seen it on the odd occasion, you just need to watch the individual that is doing it. On the odd occcasion it has not happened again, kind of like us like when we do a poo that is too big if you know what I mean  but if it keeps happening or gets more obvious then you need to be contacting your vet, as could be a rectal problem!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> ... kind of like us like when we do a poo that is too big if you know what I mean  ...


Ha ha ha... made me laugh so much!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

id worm him if i was you , worms can really affect a cats gut also you could ask your vet for pro-kolin+ which helps settle tum and also have a look at what you are feeding him - could it be too rich for him


----------



## NeilBarron (Jul 6, 2008)

Ditto to all the above. Could be a tear in the anus, but if it's quite a lot of blood is most likely internal.

Straight to the vets.


----------



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks To Everyone For Their Comments And Help. Cat Is Up To Date With Worming. Been To Vet He Says Its Nothing To Worry About As He Shows No Signs Of Illness, Weight Loss Or Lethargy. Stop Treats And Put Medication In Food


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

glad to hear that your cat is ok..


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

glad your cat is ok...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad to read you went to your vet and know now that your cat is well


----------



## NeilBarron (Jul 6, 2008)

"No idea, but nothing serious," is much more welcome than, "here's what's wrong, and it will spoil your happiness."


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

NeilBarron said:


> "No idea, but nothing serious," is much more welcome than, "here's what's wrong, and it will spoil your happiness."


Got to agree its like a weight lifted. Glad your cat will soon be on the mend.

Sue


----------

